# Massive FPS drops beim Spielen , woran kanns liegen ?



## ExCorZisssT (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute ich habe mir gestern Mafia 2 + alle DLC und Addons gekauft , dann hab ich paar Mods gesammelt sprich , Texture Mod usw womit das Spiel generell besser aussieht , 1 Mod hat bei mir das Spiel unspielbar gemacht, ich hab mir nichts gedacht und die Mod gelöscht = ging danach leider mit massiven FPSEinbrüchen , ich weiß nicht woran es liegt , meine Vermutung ist : die anderen Mods , Wärmeentwicklung , Treiber 
ich habs mit meinem Mülllaptop geschafft das Spiel ohne Laggs bei low zu spielen und mit einer 5x besseren GPU und CPU nicht , da kanns doch nie im Leben was mit der Graka oder so zutun haben


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (20. Mai 2012)

Hi
Installier nochmal neu, lass die mods weg und versuch es nochmal....


----------

